# Gritty America



## Dr Funky (Feb 24, 2015)

Let me know what you think of my new website, every photo is a photo I took personally. 

If a city isnt on there its simply because I havent travelled there yet, no shade intended. 

grittyamerica


----------



## SnappingShark (Feb 24, 2015)

Front page slider doesn't work.
Thus it's too many clicks to get to the first image.
When you hover over the images you have some horrendous names.

The one thing I do like is the text on the images though. The font, at least


----------



## photophil18 (Feb 24, 2015)

You must come to seattle during the summer time.  Guarantee you will not regret 



Dr Funky said:


> Let me know what you think of my new website, every photo is a photo I took personally.
> 
> If a city isnt on there its simply because I havent travelled there yet, no shade intended.
> 
> grittyamerica


----------



## Dr Funky (Feb 25, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> Front page slider doesn't work.
> Thus it's too many clicks to get to the first image.
> When you hover over the images you have some horrendous names.
> 
> The one thing I do like is the text on the images though. The font, at least



Fixed


----------



## waday (Feb 25, 2015)

I poked around a little bit. Sorry, but the pictures you took in NYC aren't really 'gritty'. Frankly, the only one I would consider 'gritty' would be the abandoned row home.

Trash, in bags, on the street waiting to get picked up? Not gritty. 
A memorial? Not gritty. 
Murals? Not gritty.
Public service announcements? Not gritty.
Free education? Not gritty.

There are some areas that could be considered 'gritty', based on your definition (as defined by your other pictures). Then again, I don't know if I'd want to walk around taking pictures in those locations.


----------



## Dr Funky (Feb 25, 2015)

waday said:


> I poked around a little bit. Sorry, but the pictures you took in NYC aren't really 'gritty'. Frankly, the only one I would consider 'gritty' would be the abandoned row home.
> 
> Trash, in bags, on the street waiting to get picked up? Not gritty.
> A memorial? Not gritty.
> ...



I actually agree with you except for the homicide memorial that's as gritty as it gets. Murder is gritty IMO but yea NYC doesn't have the straight up blight that we have in the Great Lakes area, but I felt like I had to post something I couldn't go to NYC and not try and get SOMETHING lol


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 26, 2015)

Next time you're in NYC go to the ghetto's. It seems those pictures on your website were taken fairly recently and Harlem's actually a really nice place now.. You wanna be in like Mott Haven or East New York for Gritt


----------



## Dr Funky (Feb 27, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> Next time you're in NYC go to the ghetto's. It seems those pictures on your website were taken fairly recently and Harlem's actually a really nice place now.. You wanna be in like Mott Haven or East New York for Gritt



Will do


----------

